# Flamerumfrage



## SchwarzKlang (19. März 2009)

Im Anschluß auf die Umfrage ob WoW erst ab 18 freigegeben werden darf stellen sich mir viele Fragen.
Ich habe dort für JA gestimmt weil ich finde das die meisten unter 18jährigen einfach nur Störenfriede sind und rumflamen was das Zeug hält.

Wie seht ihr das ?

Dabei sei gesagt das Außnahmen die Regel bestätigen. Meine Meinung ist natürlich nicht auf alle Minderjährigen gerichtet sondern auf den großteil.


----------



## Mitzy (19. März 2009)

Ich kenne viele, die über 18 sind und flamen, weil sie sich dabei toll fühlen.
Ich kenne genauso viele, die nicht jünger als 18 sind und flamen, weil sie sich von der Masse dadurch zu meist hervorheben.

Die Umfrage sagt nichts, was schon bekannt ist.
Das unter 18-jährige eine gewisse Neigung zum flamen haben, wissen auch alle... Liegt ja evtl. an der Pubertät!


----------



## wolkentaenzer (19. März 2009)

/reported

Was hat das mit WoW zu tun?


----------



## SchwarzKlang (19. März 2009)

Naja, da die Umfrage hier im WoW Diskussionsforum steht wird es sich logischerweise auf das Flamen im Spiel beziehen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mitzy (19. März 2009)

Und ich dachte, es bezieht sich darauf, die jüngeren weiter spüren zu lassen, dass sie nicht willkommen sind. Es geht ja auch meist gegen die allgemeinen "Jugendlichen" und nicht gegen "bestimmte Jugendliche", wobei das "bestimmte" mehr ein Platzhalter für Einschränkung darstellen soll.

Ich glaube, morgen mache ich einen Thread auf mit dem Titel "Jugendliche in WoW" und schreibe dazu meine Erfahrungen, welche ich unter älteren sammelte und wie die Reaktionen waren...
Hmm... Das wäre aber ziemlich sinnlos, da WoW ja von den erwachsenen dominiert wird und die Jugendlichen die Minderheit sind, die man scheinbar versucht zu unterdrücken... Ach man... Ich mach es trotzdem, wrahahahaha...


----------



## Ekim (19. März 2009)

Unter 18-Jährige flamen sicher öffter. Mich stört jedoch am meisten, dass man nicht versteht, was die sagen wollen. Zum überwiegenden Teil sind die Beiträge, wenn man diese als solche überhaupt bezeichnen kann, so von Fehlern durchsetzt, dass sie völlig sinnfrei erscheinen.

Das wirklt meist so als ob einer sich umdreht und kuckt, ob ihn einer beim auf den Gehweg rotzen erwischt hat.


----------



## Axas-Kyoshi (19. März 2009)

Ja, auf jeden Fall  	 [ 8 ]  	** [33.33%] <-- die unter 18 Jährigen haben diese auswahl getroffen >.<


----------



## SchwarzKlang (19. März 2009)

Also ich finde mit Unterdrücken hat das nichts zu tun sondern eher mit Lernen^^

Ein Beispiel: Wir hatten in der Gilde schon mehrere 14 - 16 jährige dabei.
Einige konnten sich benehmen aber der großteil davon _leider_ nicht. Das rumflamen dominiert dabei natürlich.
Diese wiesen wir in die Schranken. Fertig gemacht will ich nicht sagen aber haben doch ziemlich deutlich gemacht das es uns sehr auf den Keks geht. Das ging so weit das wir hinterher sogar welche davon ignorierten oder genzlich aus der Gilde schmissen.

Glücklicherweise haben die meisten von denen etwas daraus gelernt und haben sich um 180° gedreht.
Ist ja logisch....wer will schon immer dumm angemacht oder ignoriert werden.

Und siehe da...es hat sogar mit den jüngeren auf einmal prima funktioniert.
Also wenn man von Unterdrückung spricht sollte man sich erstmal Gedanken machen warum man überhaupt diesen Schritt geht und was man damit bezweckt.

Ich für meinen Teil würde niemanden aus einer Laune herraus blöd anmachen bzw. nieder machen.



Axas-Kyoshi schrieb:


> Ja, auf jeden Fall  	 [ 8 ]  	** [33.33%] <-- die unter 18 Jährigen haben diese auswahl getroffen >.<


lol...die Umfrage steht grad mal ein paar Minuten..also abwarten


----------



## chinsai (19. März 2009)

Auf beiden Seiten wird geflamt, aber über 18-jährige flamen auf jeden Fall mehr!
SIcher, viele Minderjährige machen Quatsch, aber die werden dann wiederrum von über 18-jährigen geflamt.


----------



## Mitzy (19. März 2009)

SchwarzKlang schrieb:


> Also ich finde mit Unterdrücken hat das nichts zu tun sondern eher mit Lernen^^
> 
> Ein Beispiel: Wir hatten in der Gilde schon mehrere 14 - 16 jährige dabei.
> Einige konnten sich benehmen aber der großteil davon _leider_ nicht. Das rumflamen dominiert dabei natürlich.
> ...



Ok, dass hättest du evtl. noch in den Anfangspost hinein setzen sollen. Denn auf mich wirkte das wie einer der unzähligen "Wirft die unter 18-jährigen aus WoW hinaus"- Threads.
Das beste Beispiel hatten wir letztens... In der Gilde von meinem besten Freund (wo ich auch bin) war ein 22-jähriger, der mit in eine heroic Instanz wollte.
Als wir Ihm erklärten, er kann mit 75 in keine heroic Instanz vom 80er Bereich, fing er an, uns zu flamen, dass wir "RL Looser", "Versager", "Schwachidioten" (was auch immer das ist/ sind/ sein soll) und "<Dieser Teil ist aus Jugendschutzgründen zensiert, sorry, ich will keinen Ärger mit den Mods>" beschimpfte.
Am Ende kam noch das schönste von Ihm: "JEder der unter 18 ist und zockt hat kein RL, Ihr <wieder mal zensiert>".

Ahja... das schöne war, ich habe durch Zufall jmd. getroffen, den ich kannte- unzwar seinen Vater. Dieser erzählte mir dann, dass sein Sohn gerade mal 18 ist.
Was soll ich sagen... Es gibt überall die Leute *schulterzuck*. Ich flame gerne, aber dann sind es nur flames der Kategorie "nett gemeint, aber langweilig", da ich meinen spaß daran habe, wie sich Leute dann an sowas aufgeilen.

Aber ich mach trotzem noch einen Erfahrungsbericht eines Jugendlichen unter Erwachsenen in WoW 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SchwarzKlang (19. März 2009)

Hehe, nette Geschichte aber wie ich schon sagte...ich will damit nicht alle unter einen Kamm scheren sondern nur den Großteil. *g*

Glaub mir...ich kenne auch genug über 18jährige die sich mindestens genau so dämlich benehmen.
Trotzdem habe ich persönlich leider umgekehrt mehr Erfahrungen machen müssen.


----------



## Deligor (19. März 2009)

Ich halte es für sehr vermessen zu sagen, dass die meisten unter 18 Jährigen "Störenfriede" sind.
Fragst du jeden der dich nervt nach dem Alter? Oder legst du das einfach mal grob über den Daumen fest?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Solange einem das Alter nicht bekannt ist halte ich es für sehr schwer zu sagen wie alt jemand ist...und nur weil sein Deutsch evtl klingt wie eine Tastatur mit Wackelkontakt kann man nicht automatisch sagen "das ist ein Kiddie!!!" Es gibt auch durchaus Volljährige die es nicht für nötig halten ganze Sätze zu schreiben.

zur Umfrage selber noch was:
Du solltest sie evtl in altersgruppen unterteilen...denn einfach nur über/unter 18 oder beides ist zu wenig differenziert.
Ich denke zum beispiel nicht, dass die 10-12 jährigen Spieler wirklich so viel "flamen"...wenn dann liegt das "Hauptflamefeld"  zwischen 15 und 25...
Aber an und für sich sagt diese Umfrage nix aus.

Mfg Del


----------



## wolkentaenzer (19. März 2009)

SchwarzKlang schrieb:


> ich will damit nicht alle unter einen Kamm scheren sondern nur den Großteil. *g*



^^ Der war wirklich gut!

Aber wir wissen ja: Das Kind fällt so lange in den Brunnen, bis es bricht!


----------



## spectrumizer (19. März 2009)

Hab damals in WoW auch die Erfahrung gemacht, dass die U18-Generation am meisten flamed. Dabei besonders die 13-16jährigen sind da gern und oft mal weit übers Ziel hinausgeschossen.
Besonders heavy wars, wenn du zB mit 'nem "Kumpel" (den man halt in WoW kennt) zusammen questest und wir wurden von Allys umgehauen. Oder wenn's im Raid Anschiss gab, weil die Taktik verpeilt wurde. Damit kam diese Altersgeneration am wenigsten klar. Und das einzige Mittel sich (oder seinen Frust) auszudrücken: Anderen die Schuld geben und rumflamen.


----------



## Fedaykin (19. März 2009)

Solch eine Umfrage in dem Flameforum schlechthin....in dem Forum mit dem unfreundlichsten Umgangston. Irgendwie witzig. Das wäre das Gleiche, wenn man innerhalb einer mafiösen Organisation eine Umfrage zum Thema Korruption startet.

Und btw...es heißt Integralrechnung...nicht Integrar...


----------



## Anburak-G (19. März 2009)

*Hust*

Also Raid bezogen haben auch schon weit ü30 Leute im TS den grössten Zirkus veranstaltet....

Aber im Bezug auf die "Aussprache" sind doch meist die Jüngeren etwas Wortungewanter.

Wir sind halt noch nicht mit sowas wie: Ey Alda, Muthafucka und co aufgewachsen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## wass'n? (19. März 2009)

wolkentaenzer schrieb:


> /reported
> 
> Was hat das mit WoW zu tun?




/reportet wegen unsinnigem /report.

Geht's noch???


----------



## Destross (19. März 2009)

Es gibt auf beiden Seiten Flamer. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Ich habe schon welche mit 30 rumflamen gehört aber auch welche die 13 waren.


----------



## Lari (19. März 2009)

Nein.
Flamer gibts überall, das Alter sagt nunmal nichts über Erziehung und geistige Reife aus.


----------



## Chelrid (19. März 2009)

es gibt 13 jährige, die benehmen sich wie 30jährige, aber anders rum genauso...

hab daher pukt 3 gewählt.


----------



## Destross (19. März 2009)

spectrumizer schrieb:


> Besonders heavy wars, wenn du zB mit 'nem "Kumpel" (den man halt in WoW kennt) zusammen questest und wir wurden von Allys umgehauen. Oder wenn's im Raid Anschiss gab, weil die Taktik verpeilt wurde. Damit kam diese Altersgeneration am wenigsten klar. Und das einzige Mittel sich (oder seinen Frust) auszudrücken: Anderen die Schuld geben und rumflamen.



Da mus ich dir zum Teil recht geben. Ich bin 16 aber flame niemals rum wen jemand die Taktik verhaun hat oder wir von vielen Allys umgehaun werden. Aber ich habe einen Kumpel der auf 42 gerne mal 35 killt und wen er dan von einen 80er gekillt wird schreit er rum das sie Feige und Idioten sind. (Und noch was schlimmeres aber das will ich hier nicht schreiben  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )

Allein schon die YouTube Videos mit Ts Ausschnitten wo sich 14 jährige darüber aufregen das sie mal gekillt wurden macht keinen guten Eindruck von unter 18 jährige.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cylierie (19. März 2009)

Ich war in zwei gilden bei denen der beitritt erst ab 18 war, aber das geheule wegen items und all den anderen- ich reg mich aber auf...gründen kam da genauso als wäre es ne gilde ohne altersbeschrenkung. Ich war aber auch in einer gilde die sooo gut organisiert war das gar niemand einen grund hatte zu flamen, bis....die organisation umgestellt wurde da fing es auch dort an zu krieseln. Ergo nicht das alter sondern die organisation der gilde machts!


----------



## -bloodberry- (19. März 2009)

Hat nichts mit WoW zu tun, daher *schieb* ich es mal weg.


----------



## SchwarzKlang (19. März 2009)

omg,

naja...ich hab irgendwie nichts anderes erwartet.
Typisch


----------



## Selor Kiith (19. März 2009)

Es pendelt sich gleich ein... ab 18 wird man nicht auf einmal Intelligenter, ruhiger und freundlicher... das ist schwachsinnig... die meisten bleiben so bescheuert wie sie auch in der Kindheit waren...


----------



## Night falls (19. März 2009)

Ich würde sagen die meisten Flamer liegen zwischen 15 und 25 Jahren. Hab daher mal Option 3 gewählt.


----------



## Skatero (19. März 2009)

Also ich habe die 3 ausgewählt. Es gibt ältere und jüngere Flamer.


----------



## Mitzy (19. März 2009)

SchwarzKlang schrieb:


> omg,
> 
> naja...ich hab irgendwie nichts anderes erwartet.
> Typisch



War zu erwarten, nicht?
Es hatte nichts mit WoW zu tun und Flamer gibt es überall. Hättest du zu Anfang gesagt, wie du es in WoW hälst, was das flamen im Handels-, Allgemein-, Gruppe- und Gildenchat dann wäre das evtl. anders gewesen.


----------



## Scrätcher (19. März 2009)

Es gibt mehr jugendliche "Flamer" als alte!

Fairweise muß man aber dazu sagen: Ein junger Spieler kann es noch lernen, die Älteren lassen sich nichts mehr sagen.

Was ist jetzt besser? Lernresisstent oder Masse?


----------



## Fedaykin (19. März 2009)

SchwarzKlang schrieb:


> omg,
> 
> naja...ich hab irgendwie nichts anderes erwartet.
> Typisch



Um mal richtig schön auf das Threadthema einzugehen...es heißt immer noch Integralrechnung und nicht Integrar...


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



so long


----------



## Minastirit (19. März 2009)

dei muddda alta
es gibt welche die sind 20 und geistlich noch 12
und es gibt welche die mit 12 sich richtig verhalten können als ob er 40 jahre alt ist.

es kommt auf den mensch an. darum punkte 3 angeklickt.


----------



## Lurock (19. März 2009)

Minderjährige sind doch Tiere, sie stören die Erwachsenen wo sie nur können,
man sollte sie in einen kleinen Raum mit Arbeitsutensilien sperren in dem sie bis
zu ihrem 18. Lebensjahr nichts tun als lernen, damit sind sie für das Leben gewappnet
und belästigen die über 18-Jährigen nicht mit ihrer Anwesenheit. Selbst verständlich
sind alle Beleidigungen Erfindungen der Minderjährigen um Zwietracht zusähen, ein
Erwachsener Mensch würde es nie wagen sich auf einem solchen "Niveau" zu äußern.
Des Weiteren bin ich der Meinung, dass man die Minderjährigkeit abschaffen sollte, das ist
die lästigste Erfindung seit Menschengedenken! Jeder Mensch sollte erwachsen geboren
werden.


----------



## Fedaykin (19. März 2009)

Lurock schrieb:


> Minderjährige sind doch Tiere, sie stören die Erwachsenen wo sie nur können,
> man sollte sie in einen kleinen Raum mit Arbeitsutensilien sperren in dem sie bis
> zu ihrem 18. Lebensjahr nichts tun als lernen, damit sind sie für das Leben gewappnet
> und belästigen die über 18-Jährigen nicht mit ihrer Anwesenheit. Selbst verständlich
> ...



Ein 15jähriger der meint einen witzigen und auch provokanten Post erstellt zu haben....wow.


----------



## Lurock (19. März 2009)

-Scytale- schrieb:


> Ein 15jähriger der meint einen witzigen und auch provokanten Post erstellt zu haben....wow.


Tzzz, als ob der den Humor eines eines vernünftigen Volljährigen treffen könnte...
Lasst uns ihm irgendwas abwertendes an den Kopf werfen, das eigentlich nichts aussagt und
nur darauf zielt ihn mit der Erwähnung seines Alters einzuschüchtern. =D


----------



## Razyl (19. März 2009)

SchwarzKlang schrieb:


> Im Anschluß auf die Umfrage ob WoW erst ab 18 freigegeben werden darf stellen sich mir viele Fragen.
> Ich habe dort für JA gestimmt weil ich finde das die meisten unter 18jährigen einfach nur Störenfriede sind und rumflamen was das Zeug hält.


Ich sags mal so:
Die USK entscheidet sich sicherlich nicht nach knapp 4 Jahren um ergo: WoW Normal,sowie BC würden weiterhin ab 12 bleiben. Und die USK entscheidet nach dem was im Spiel vorkommt nicht nach den Leuten die Flamen. Das ist der USK sowas von egal. Auch herrn Pfeiffers aussage zu der Sache WOW neu Testen:
WoW Classic - würde weiterhin ab 12 bleiben da es vor 4 Jahren so eingestuft würde und eine Neueinstufung theoretisch nicht mehr möglich ist
Burning Crusade: vor 2 Jahren erschienen - weiterhin ab 12 gleich Grund die bei WoW classic
Wotlk - November 2008 erschienen - weiterhin ab 12,die USK wird auch hier keine Neu Einstufung vornehmen,allerhöchstens bei einen 3. addon. 

==> WoW (Classic,Wotlk,BC) werden weiterhin ab 12 bleiben,genauso sicherlich auch folgende Addons,eine Einstufung ab 18 wird nie erfolgen,dafür ist WoW zu "harmlos".


----------



## Fedaykin (19. März 2009)

Lurock schrieb:


> Tzzz, als ob der den Humor eines eines vernünftigen Volljährigen treffen könnte...
> Lasst uns ihm irgendwas abwertendes an den Kopf werfen, das eigentlich nichts aussagt und
> nur darauf zielt ihn mit der Erwähnung seines Alters einzuschüchtern. =D



Find ich Klasse, so gehört sich das.

Mal im Ernst, ich habe 25+jährige kennengelernt für die ich mich nur schämen kann, ferner gibt es aber auch genug 20-jährige die sich ebenso schlimm verhalten. Es kommt immer auf den Einzelfall drauf an. Ich denke nur, dass 25+jährige auf eine andere Art und Weise flamen und....naja...rumpöbeln. Anyway, beides ist nervig, kleinkariert, unreif und völlig fehl am Platz, egal in welcher Situation.

so long


----------

